# Ladder Back Jacquard



## judyb45 (Feb 1, 2014)

My first go at this technique & love it. Made on 930 E with Ribber using James C Brett yarn. Programmed pattern into machine from an Internet cross stitch design.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

just beautiful. i am sure whoever gets it will love it.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Aww, that is a really cute sweater and you did a lovely job knitting it.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

A really nice sweater and a great job with the ladder back! Ann


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

Very nice! I must try that.


----------



## josephine26 (May 30, 2011)

well done it is lovely


----------



## janeknits2 (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm not familiar with the term 'ladder back. Did you latch / crochet up the float or is this what I call 3 x 1 double bed jacquard? Thanks in advance for an explanation.


----------



## capricorn (Jul 24, 2013)

Very inspiring, I am going to have a go at that.


----------



## judyb45 (Feb 1, 2014)

This is the technique I used. Had a bit of trouble getting the weights right but turned out well I think. Hope this helps !

http://www.slideshare.net/mobile/lornahamiltonbrown/ladderback-jacquard


----------



## janeknits2 (Feb 20, 2015)

This is an excellent tutorial for Brother machines! This is the technique that I know as 3 x 1 Jacquard and is a wonderful alternative to a true double bed Jacquard.
Thanks for sharing the tutorial.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Very cute sweater.


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

Spooly said:


> Very cute sweater.


Love it!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow. Wonderful sweater and wonderful work.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for the link to the technique. I've seen this technique before, but had forgotten about it. It could come in really handy with some fairisle designs that would usually require a lot of hand latching to catch up all those long floats.


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

How cute!!! Very neat on the back side, too.


----------



## Meemeeto3 (Nov 17, 2014)

Love the sweater!! And thanks so much for the link to the tutorial!! It was very easy to understand and follow- going to try that the next time I do a fairisle knit!


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

Will have to transfer all the Brother characteristics to the Singer for me to use, that may be the hardest part!!!!But I am going to try. Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice!!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Your little cardigan is lovely. The ladder backed technique is especially good for children's clothes because it stops small fingers getting caught in the floats.
Lorna, who did the tutorial, is quite a celeb over here. She was on the radio talking about knitting and was referred to as the Banksy of the knitting machine world. I was told she has been commissioned to yarn bomb for the Royal Ballet Society and is doing that at the moment. A very clever and nice lady.


----------



## judyb45 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks so much for the kind words. If you happen to meet up with with Lorna, please tell her how brilliant her technique is & how we appreciate her tutorial !!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I think the technique goes way back (though I could be wrong) but do agree that Lorna has made a great tutorial on how to do it. I should have said knitting world (not just machine knitting) because she hand knits as well as machine knits, along with doing other craft/art linked things.
The following is her web site.......
http://www.lornahamiltonbrown.com/about-me/

There is another member of KP that has attended Lorna's machine knitting club. She told me that Lorna is a brilliant teacher.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

What an adorable cardigan, and I love the "ladderback" technique. Another item to add to my "attempt this" list!


----------

